# Chain slap guard



## Notcher (Jul 23, 2004)

Just wondering what the material in this picture is to protect the frame from chain slap. I've been using handle bar tape, but it tends to wear out quick. This stuff looks like rubber of some type and seems like it would last. Anybody know who makes this?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

It's probably an tube sliced and wrapped. cheap and works great


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Google "chainstay protector" or make your own.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

old tube, self fusing tape


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

old tube wrapped in electrical tape works better then the ones you buy in my opinion i have both.


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

I use handlebar tape - I usually get the heavy duty cloth type usually lasts a few seasons but tere is a cost attached, my friend uses an old tube & wraps it & uses zip ties at both ends to hold it in place & thats free after a couple zip ties.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I slice an old tube apart and do a bar-tape style wrap with it, then fasten the ends with electrical tape. It lasts for years, costs nothing, and protects the frame better than anything you can buy in a store. If you take your time and wrap it carefully, it ends up looking very clean and professional.


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

an old tube and e-tape tied off at the ends with zip ties werked fer me!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

the 3m clearbra stuff is the best imo.. even the nicest chainstay protector looks kinda crappy. its really cheap as well.


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

I am rocking one of these (Lizard Skin).. they arent Free like some of the above solutions.... but not too expensive either.

http://www.amazon.com/Lizard-Bicycle-Chainstay-Guard-Jumbo/dp/B000YMK4JQ


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

The problem I have always had with lizard skins chainstay protectors is twofold. From an owner's standpoint the material is so soft that the stay still gets nicked up a fair bit underneath. From a mechanic's standpoint, when I work on customer's bikes who use lizard skins, I am always amazed at how much lube/mud/crap they absorb. They are essentially sponges that trap everything that touches them, and unless you wash them frequently, they end up trapping all that gunk against the frame and I end up getting it all over my clothes.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

apat13 said:


> I slice an old tube apart and do a bar-tape style wrap with it, then fasten the ends with electrical tape. It lasts for years, costs nothing, and protects the frame better than anything you can buy in a store. If you take your time and wrap it carefully, it ends up looking very clean and professional.


Same here.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i dont really like my lizard skin guard im gonna try the bar route next


----------



## serotonin (May 22, 2008)

I used one layer of "Gorilla Tape" last year, trimmed up to size. It's still on there as good as day one and isn't phased or knicked up one bit. Black bike with the black tape, you can hardly see it at all.

Cheers!


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

+1 On the gorilla tape. I've used the inner tube as well. I'm kinda anal about it though. Make a nice straight clean cut up the seam of the tube and it'll wrap very nicely, and you'll end up with a clean looking stay protector.



serotonin said:


> I used one layer of "Gorilla Tape" last year, trimmed up to size. It's still on there as good as day one and isn't phased or knicked up one bit. Black bike with the black tape, you can hardly see it at all.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Mce27c (Jul 20, 2012)

I found that a good slap guard can be made by using window insulation and electrical tape. The insulation makes for a soft noise depleting guard that will be waterproof and durable depending on the outer layer of tape used...great option and very cheap


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Road tubes work best. Slice a thin road tube and tightly wrap it to your liking, I still use this same technique, and if done right it can look pretty cool.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome idea, I have a punctured tube laying around somewhere


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

i used spare water hose with cable ties~ spare hose split with pen knife - free, cable ties 3pcs from pack of 20pcs - $1.

no mess or hassel, took me a min to measure/cut & 30secs to tighten cable ties~ 

may not look as cool as lizard skins & wrapped used tubes though~


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Used an old tube. Has held up great.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

ive seen tennis grips used, hocky grips, old tube, the list is endless, be creative n see how you go..


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I also use an old inner tube & zip ties. That's what is in the OP's pic.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Old tube n zip ties is what I use.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a shark fin knock-off from ebay ($2) which helps with chain suck too, and wrap with old tube or rim liners. Have also used heavy duty heat shrink, or hockey stick tape.


----------



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

Lizard Skins for the win!


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I used self adhesive tabe a bought at Harbor Freight for 3.99 (plus 20% off coupon, andI got my free LED flashlight as well. I love HF coupons!).

The tape is glossy black and kind of thick, and it sticks to itself, not the bike. I wrapped it tighly around the chainstay, then used a few zip ties at each end to keep the tape from peeling up. 

Cost 5 bucks for the tape and big bag of zip ties.


----------



## Munkyak (Jun 15, 2012)

I went with a lizard skin as well for now, i eventually want to get some carbon vinyl and wrap it, the hard part is getting the vinyl in such small quantities!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

For carbon, I use Shelter:

Shelter Bicycle Frame Protection - YouTube

It's thin enough to protect against chain suck. Can't do that with a tube.


----------



## Munkyak (Jun 15, 2012)

wmac said:


> For carbon, I use Shelter:
> 
> Shelter Bicycle Frame Protection - YouTube
> 
> It's thin enough to protect against chain suck. Can't do that with a tube.


thats pretty amazing, ill have to check into that!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*??*



wmac said:


> For carbon, I use Shelter:
> 
> Shelter Bicycle Frame Protection - YouTube
> 
> It's thin enough to protect against chain suck. Can't do that with a tube.


How does it protect against chain suck? Chain suck is typically caused by chain ring wear and/or a worn chain.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pipe wrap.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ken in KC said:


> How does it protect against chain suck? Chain suck is typically caused by chain ring wear and/or a worn chain.


I put it on the chain stay all the way behind the front chain rings up to the bottom bracket to protect the frame from gouges if/when chain suck occurs. Chain suck can happen with new chains as well during the break in period when dropping the chain down to the little front chain ring with a maladjusted front dérailleur which can happen as a result of cable stretch during a breaking period ride. It happened to me and I'm glad I had some protection.

Some CF frames are coming from the factory with guards behind the chainrings while others don't. If yours doesn't, I recommend Shelter for this application. I also used a little bit on my top tube to protect the frame from brake lever impacts during crashes and along the bottom tube of my frame to protect from rocks. And a little bit of leftovers in areas where the cables rub the frame.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ken in KC said:


> How does it protect against chain suck? Chain suck is typically caused by chain ring wear and/or a worn chain.


Yup, or mixed matched chainrings or switching front gears while bouncing around.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

+1 For carbon vinyl, it easy to work, with, thick enough to protect your frame and looks good. 

You don't have to go with 3M, I was doing some wrap ups and used cheaper ones that can be bought in smaller pieces on ebay, I was satisfied with the results, and had some pieces left, which fitted my bike perfectly.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I glued a section of flat rubber bungie cord to the top of mine; the frame is square, and so is the flat piece of rubber, so you really cannot tell its there.


----------



## 2 Slow (Jul 20, 2012)

How to Make a Chainstay Protector - the Original Inner Tube Protector - YouTube

I followed the first technique in the above video using an old inner tube that was cut in half length-wise. Works perfect and it's cheap.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

I used a strip of waterproof electrical tape across the top of the chain stay. It's nice and thick to absorb dings and protect the frame. The wrap whatever color electrical tape you want around that. You can get electrical tape in many colors so you can find one that matches your color scheme.
https://www.rselectronics.com/Attachments/Image/3M_35.jpg

:thumbsup:


----------



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

I just bought some 1 inch rubber mastic tape. Going to give it a try tonight.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

First I tried one of those stick on carbon fiber guards, but it wouldn't conform to the stay, and looked like garbage... Then I remembered that I had a few rolls of this:

Rescue Tape - World's #1 Brand of Silicone Tape!

Comes in different colors, fuses to itself, and is water tight so nothing gets under it... I tore it up real good with a rock the other day, and cut it off to replace it... looked perfect underneath!


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Dont have an old tube so I used rubber tennis racket grip...was cheaper than a new tube. Did use zip ties for added security.


----------

